# Indian boy Akshat Saxena born with 34 fingers and toes breaks world record



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Indian boy Akshat Saxena born with 34 fingers and toes breaks world record dailymail.co.uk - One-year-old Akshat Saxena, from Uttar Pradesh in India, had seven fingers on each hand and ten toes on each foot. 1 hr 28 min agoView in Crawl 4

Not that uncommon from what I have read that people be born with extra digits. Just not so many.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

What the hell is in the water in India?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

The kid is going to be a great piano player.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

One... two... three... four... five... six... seven... eight... nine... ten... el--... Oh, umm, ok. You win!


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

His parents are going to have to think of new little piggy's.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

This kis is going to be a math major and captain of his school's swim team!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Neighbor: And how old are you?
Little Boy: This many!
Neighbor: Your 25 ?!?!?


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Gonna be a real pia buying gloves


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Bastard can count higher than me.


----------

